# The Brothers Karamazov



## JM (Dec 22, 2008)

"But I'm sure that life will follow its proper course in the end: the worthy man will occupy his rightful place and the unworthy one will vanish in some dark alley and never be heard of again. And there, in that dark and filthy alley, which is so dear to him, where he is at home and where he will sink in filth and stench at his own free will and with enjoyment. I’ve been talking foolishly. I’ve no words left. I used them at random, but it will be as I have said. I shall drown in the back-alley..."


----------



## FenderPriest (Dec 22, 2008)

One of my favorite novels!


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 22, 2008)

greatest novel ever written, inmho. The triumph of slavophilism. The conversation between Fyodor Karamazov and the priest Zosimov is hilarious!


----------



## Staphlobob (Dec 23, 2008)

Dostoyevski lived an unusual life. Almost executed, but spared at the last moment. 

Did you know that one of TV's favorite characters was based on a someone found in his book, "Crime and Punishment"? BTW, said novel is one of the most scathing indictments against evolution ever written.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah, I agree, _The Brothers Karamazov _is easily one of the best novels ever written. It ranks in my top 3 favorites, along with another Dostoyevsky masterpiece, _Crime and Punishment_.


----------



## FenderPriest (Dec 23, 2008)

Staphlobob said:


> Dostoyevski lived an unusual life. Almost executed, but spared at the last moment.
> 
> Did you know that one of TV's favorite characters was based on a someone found in his book, "Crime and Punishment"? *BTW, said novel is one of the most scathing indictments against evolution ever written.*



Crime and Punishment? I've never heard that about it before.


----------



## Timothy William (Dec 23, 2008)

First someone mentions Wuthering Heights on another thread, now a whole thread devoted to The Brothers Karamazov. I really need to take these books off my bookshelf and finish reading them.

Crime and Punishment was my favourite of the works of literature we studied in high school.


----------



## Staphlobob (Dec 23, 2008)

"Crime & Punishmen":
Raskolnikov - a man who (thinks he) is highly evolved; the ubermensch; he ought to be able to take human life at will without regret
Petrovitch - the detective (like TV's Columbo) who, through patience and wit, undoes Raskalnikov


----------



## JM (Dec 23, 2008)

You can also try, "One Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich" by Solzhenitsyn (who past a few months back). 






"And now Shukov complained about nothing: neither about the length of his stretch, nor about the length of the day, nor about their swiping another Sunday. This was all he thought about now: we'll survive. We'll stick it out, God willing, till it's over."


----------

